# Today in the sunshine



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Took a few pics of my lot in the garden, nice to be outside and enjoy some sunshine


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh and this one of the old boy chilling


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

More great pics. Going to get myself a Vizla one day


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> More great pics. Going to get myself a Vizla one day


Oh they are great fun...life is never dull


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

What gorgeous dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> What gorgeous dogs :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Love the expression of the lab on the third picture! Great pics Luvdogs :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Stunning pictures and dogs


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> What gorgeous dogs :thumbup:


Thank you 



kaz_f said:


> Love the expression of the lab on the third picture! Great pics Luvdogs :thumbup:


Thanks Kaz  that would be Roxi AKA Madam muck 



Pointermum said:


> Stunning pictures and dogs


Thank you Pointermum :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lovley dogs bless them and look as if they are loving the sun :thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh there all looking beautiful.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Can i ask how come you have grass  all i have is 100ft of mud


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Can i ask how come you have grass  all i have is 100ft of mud


Hehe you can't see the firgure of eight track going round the garden


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous! I also love the rough coated Hungarian Viszla.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

beary_clairey said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous! I also love the rough coated Hungarian Viszla.


Yes i do love the wirehaired Viz too


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice looking dogs :thumbup:


----------

